# Buy iphne outright or plan?



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

So I need a new phone (not really but it'll complete me). I have an old iphone 4 and of course I want the latest and greatest iphone 6S.

This is through Bell.

My current plan is ($41.70 a month): It's completely adequate for my needs (details at end of post). I'm told that if I buy an unlocked phone from apple that I can just throw my card into it and I'll be good to go. The cost of a 64G iphone 6S on apple.ca is $1029 so the total cost for this will be 1029 + 41.7*24 = $2029.80 +tx over the 2 year contract.

Alternatively if I bought it through Bell with a subsidized plan the phone over the two year contract is $528.99. The plan I need to get with this would be either 70-80 a month (no plan is totally comparable, the 70 is a bit shy and the 80 is a bit better). Lets average 75 for arguments sake.

Anyway, so that route is 528.99 + 75*24= 2328.99 + tax

So about a $330 savings.... That seems to be the thing to do. I'm assuming you own the phone after 2 years and can switch to the 41.7 plan if I wish.

What do other people do?













V&D 41.70 Shr 400MB
300 Sharing minutes
Unlimited nights (5 p.m. - 7 a.m.) and weekends (5 p.m. Friday - 7 a.m. Monday)
Unl. nationwide member talking
Unlimited Canada to Canada LD
Text Messaging - Unlimited Package
Unlimited Picture and Video Messaging
Message Centre Lite & Call Display
.50 Canada to US LD
Basic Long Distance Rate
Email&Int 400MB Share
Call Waiting, Conference Calling


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems to me that buying outright makes sense for you. I do have to lol at paying $1163 for a smartphone, though.

It has the added benefit of being unlocked so you can more readily swap sims if you are travelling.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Koodo has the best plans in Canada.

Any discount reseller will blow the big 3 out of the water.. and they use the same networks
I do own BCE though so feel free to pay my divvies

KOODO CANADA-WIDE $48
64GB iPhone 6s is $530 + ($21x24) = $1034 + tax
64GB unlocked iPhone 6s = $1029 + tax
$5 for subsidized plan (good deal if you consider time value of money, inflation etc)

Unlimited Minutes (only evenings and weekends with the subsidized phone)
Unlimited Global Texting
Unlimited Canada-US MMS Picture Messaging
Data (Data usage alerts included) *UP TO 5 GB*
Additional data $10/GB.	
Call Display, Voicemail, Unlimited Canada-wide Family calling, call waiting and conference calling
911 and others fees already included

I've used 50% of that 5GB half way through my billing period on an iPhone 6 (bought unlocked)
I run my my laptop on the LTE data (faster than Canadian "high speed" wired internet) and $10/GB is a great deal..

As far as the price of the iPhone, well worth it for something I use all day and for someone who travels..
(+$5/month over comparable Android, except the iPhone has resale so it's even if not cheaper.. besides the preferable OS)

Just google Koodo $48


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you referring to black market kijiji deals to transfer plans from Manitoba or Saskatchewan? Tells does not offer such a plan in Ontario or BC.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

If you can get by with wifi and not use much data Koodo prepaid is the way to go. You have a base plan for $15/m and then you buy "boosters" (data packs). The best thing about them is they dont expire so the data you dont use just keeps getting rolled forward each month as long as you stick with the base plan of $15/m which gives unlimited texting


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Are you referring to black market kijiji deals to transfer plans from Manitoba or Saskatchewan? Tells does not offer such a plan in Ontario or BC.


Nope. That would be people selling you what you can do yourself if you know how to use a website and keyboard..

I have the Koodo $48 plan with a Quebec address, Quebec credit card, and Quebec phone number. Koodo doesn't care as this plan has existed for 2 years, they just don't advertise it outside of SK/MB (and why would they, all other provinces have no competition)

Koodo is the way to go regardless of prepaid or not. They are on the Bell/Telus network and they have far superior website/app and customer service


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> ... Koodo ... are on the Bell/Telus network and they have far superior website/app and customer service


And Koodoo is owned by Telus.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I found Costco mobile has pretty good deals here in Ontario.

Plus like other multi provider sellers, they tend to know how to get you the best deal


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with the above but costco carries the smaller 16G phones. I have a growing boy so I tend to suck up a lot of photos.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

none said:


> I agree with the above but costco carries the smaller 16G phones. I have a growing boy so I tend to suck up a lot of photos.


They also carry the 64gb.
http://mobility.costco.ca/en/on/phones-and-smartphones/524-apple-iphone-6s-64gb/


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I missed that somehoe - thanks. 

I remember last year they were going on sale pretty hard between Christmas and Newyears.

I think if I wait until then I can get a marginally better plan - and do the 2 year contract without it costing any more.

Then again, having an unlocked phone is pretty nice if one is travelling internatiinally


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I found Costco mobile has pretty good deals here in Ontario.
> 
> Plus like other multi provider sellers, they tend to know how to get you the best deal


Except they can't, as they don't offer Telus/Koodo. They give you a free car charger though.. I use Costco for bulk food and things I want their warranty for. Buying an iPhone with my Visa extends the Apple warranty for free (and Costco doesn't accept Visa..)


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

m3s said:


> Except they can't, as they don't offer Telus/Koodo. They give you a free car charger though.. I use Costco for bulk food and things I want their warranty for. Buying an iPhone with my Visa extends the Apple warranty for free (and Costco doesn't accept Visa..)


yeah, I was at costco today and I pretty much came to the conclusion that buying it outright unlocked from apples offers a lot of perks. The only catch is coming up with the upfront $1000. Of course, I invest in the hope of squeezing out 7% each year. This method gets me a return close to 15% per year so it sounds like a goo plan to me.

I will wait until 'black Friday' or boxing day- I seem to remember that apple knocked off 10% or something like that back then.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

none said:


> Then again, having an unlocked phone is pretty nice if one is travelling internatiinally


Unlocked phones have better resale too. If you go with Koodo prepaid you save hundreds even without travel


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

none said:


> ... came to the conclusion that buying it outright unlocked from apples offers a lot of perks. The only catch is coming up with the upfront $1000. Of course, I invest in the hope of squeezing out 7% each year. *This method gets me a return close to 15% per year* so it sounds like a goo plan to me.


Wait, coming up with $1000 is a problem? And you somehow think that spending $1029 on a phone gives you a return of 15%? :witless:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't mean for me I meant in general. 

I was referring to saving $300 on a phone + plan by putting up the $1029 up front rather than going on a plan


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> Except they can't, as they don't offer Telus/Koodo. They give you a free car charger though.. I use Costco for bulk food and things I want their warranty for. Buying an iPhone with my Visa extends the Apple warranty for free (and Costco doesn't accept Visa..)


Well an iPhone 6S at costco with Fido is $526 with a 500minute/500MB plan at $55/month
Save at Koodo is 530 for the phone, 59 for the contract, plus $21 for the tab.
Tha'ts $4 on the purchase plus $25/month more fro Koodo.

I know lots of people rave about Koodo, but I've never seen their plans be competative.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The koodo plan is unlimited minutes and 5gb of data. I see your point if the Fido plan meets your needs...


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm on a 3-year plan, got in just before the phase-out.

It's a pretty good deal with Rogers. I have their $70 plan but I'm only paying $50/month. The kicker is, they gave me my iPhone 5 for FREE (a $700 phone at the time).

Amortizing $700 over 3 years is $19.44 for the phone so basically my service is only costing me $30.56 per month.

One catch is, I don't have long-distance included but I use the OOMA app for long-distance.

(OOMA needs to be in its own thread. Home phone for $4 bucks a month  )


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Well an iPhone 6S at costco with Fido is $526 with a 500minute/500MB plan at $55/month
> Save at Koodo is 530 for the phone, 59 for the contract, plus $21 for the tab.
> Tha'ts $4 on the purchase plus $25/month more fro Koodo.
> 
> I know lots of people rave about Koodo, but I've never seen their plans be competative.


The Koodo plan is unlimited minutes and 5BG for $48 not $59. The Costco plan is $55 for 500mb and 500 minutes.. apples to oranges

If you are a light user... Koodo prepaid minutes and data don't expire at the end of the month. So you could pay $15/month and buy add-on packs instead

Anyways you can go on the dedicated forums.. they have beat this dead horse for years. Cdn telecoms are doing a good job confusing people though


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

dotnet_nerd said:


> (OOMA needs to be in its own thread. Home phone for $4 bucks a month  )


I have a dozen apps that do this for free though? There must be hundreds of them now. You already paid for the data..

However using an app like that plus Koodo prepaid means you only have to buy data packs @ $30/gb. Plus there's free wifi all over now


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

See if you work for a place with access to corporate plans for employees, such as government.

I could pay $56.40 a month for unlimited minutes in province (Québec) + 6 GB of data + subsidy for an iPhone 6s / other smartphone included.
Without subsidy for a new phone, price drops to $42.40 (Bring your own device).

Extra $14 per month X 24 months contract = $336 paid extra on the plan... they give around $500 subsidy on the phone, so if you are willing to pay for the phone, better take the plan and go for it.

____

Make the calculations, but typically carriers do not give enough incentive on "bring your own device" (BYOD) plans to make up for the subsidy of around $500+tax.


----------

